# Flash of the camera - Radars in UAE



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I live in Dubai, but work by Abu Dhabi. I was told that you can go 140 in Dubai up until the trees. Then, once the trees start, you are Abu Dhabi and can go 160. I swear I got flashed today at like 145 after the trees. Also, I take the Mafraq ? (spelling could be way off) exit, and coming off the bridge, I think I have gotten multiple flashes on that stretch as well in the 145 to 150 range. 

I am worried I am going to end up with ALOT of tickets. I know.. slowing down would be the easiest way not to get tickets but with 12 hour work days and an hour and a half back and forth, I want to get to and from as quickly as possible. The car rental company we use doesnt let us know about tickets for months I am told, sometimes six months between times. Little worried! Thanks in advance.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I live in Dubai, but work by Abu Dhabi. I was told that you can go 140 in Dubai up until the trees. Then, once the trees start, you are Abu Dhabi and can go 160. I swear I got flashed today at like 145 after the trees. Also, I take the Mafraq ? (spelling could be way off) exit, and coming off the bridge, I think I have gotten multiple flashes on that stretch as well in the 145 to 150 range.
> 
> I am worried I am going to end up with ALOT of tickets. I know.. slowing down would be the easiest way not to get tickets but with 12 hour work days and an hour and a half back and forth, I want to get to and from as quickly as possible. The car rental company we use doesnt let us know about tickets for months I am told, sometimes six months between times. Little worried! Thanks in advance.


You can check if you have any fines on:

Dubai Police


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi, it looks like it's cheaper for you to find another accommodation closer to your work rather than speeding every day. You gonna end up with xxxxK fines + black points, which is not good. 
Follow the speed limit, much better


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Accomodations are not changeable. 

Cruise control would work wonders! But I didnt pick the cars either. 

How does one find the actual speed limit that you are allowed to drive in each area? I was told 160 in abu dhabi where its 120. How/where do I find this info.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

As I know it, once you see the grey radars that get you from behind, you can do a max of 160. The blue lollipop ones are still dubai, and will catch you at 140+.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I advise slowing down and checking your fines online either on Dubai Police or Abu Dhabi Police website. One thing to bear in mind is that these old cameras in AUH flash from the back, so unless you are looking in your side mirror, you will not see it flash. It has happened to my colleagues as well that they have received fines but never seen any camera flash them!!

Very easy to know when the speed limit changes to 160km/hr! The road surface changes and we all take off!! Speed limits are displayed in Abu Dhabi. Add 40km/hr on top and you will have the speed at which you will get flashed by the camera (you get 40km/hr grace over and above the displayed speed limit).

Whilst you might want to get there faster, I would advise slowing down! Two weeks ago, I saw a really bad accident and it served as a reminder as to why we all need to slow down. A Mustang tried to pass someone on the hard shoulder, miscalculated really badly, ended up with part of his car sheered off as he ended up hitting the barrier at about 180km/hr and then spinning across the road and hitting the barrier again on the other side! It's a miracle that other cars avoided him!

Slow down! Better to get there late than to never get there at all!


----------



## Sean_C (Oct 20, 2009)

My near miss in KSA (Mustang rammed (while riding in the road's shoulder) rammed square into a mini van that was letting him pass, sending his spinning through the air 5 times before landing on the other end of the road) makes me think a gazillion times before exceeding 120 on any freeway .


----------



## meee (Dec 2, 2009)

once the type of cameras change , here the start of Ab Dubai boarder,
what we all heared that in AD road the limit is up to 160 and never seen any flash on that ??

u may keep it to 140 whcih won't make any differance at the end


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Whilst you might want to get there faster, I would advise slowing down! Two weeks ago, I saw a really bad accident and it served as a reminder as to why we all need to slow down. A Mustang tried to pass someone on the hard shoulder, miscalculated really badly, ended up with part of his car sheered off as he ended up hitting the barrier at about 180km/hr and then spinning across the road and hitting the barrier again on the other side! It's a miracle that other cars avoided him!
> 
> Slow down! Better to get there late than to never get there at all!


Wait a second, that accident didnt happen because somebody was driving at 160, that happened because some dumb ass tried to overtake on the hard shoulder!!! This could've very much happened if he had been driving at 100!

I have driven at 250km/h on 3-lane Autobahns WITH curves, and honestly I think it sucks that I am limited to 120 just because the majority of the idiots in the UAE dont know how to drive (frak that, they dont even have an ounce of common sense!)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bdb said:


> Wait a second, that accident didnt happen because somebody was driving at 160, that happened because some dumb ass tried to overtake on the hard shoulder!!! This could've very much happened if he had been driving at 100!
> 
> I have driven at 250km/h on 3-lane Autobahns WITH curves, and honestly I think it sucks that I am limited to 120 just because the majority of the idiots in the UAE dont know how to drive (frak that, they dont even have an ounce of common sense!)


No, the accident happened because an idiot drove at 180km/hr with limited driving skills and then pushed a bit more luck than he had! At 100km/hr, he certainly would not have been in the fast lane and would have been able to maintain control of his car, even if he'd ended up hitting the barrier for whatever reason and there would have been no reason to overtake on the hard shoulder either. Speed makes a difference when you have an accident in AUH - lucky for him he wasn't driving a 4x4 else, he would have ended up flying through the air!!! Try driving to AUH in rush hour; it's an eye opener - Europe is full of sensible drivers, whilst the UAE is full of people with a lack of basic driving skills! In AUH, if you don't get out of the way, you get tailgated and flashed and passed on the hard shoulder - speeding has been identified here as one of the main causes of accidents and it's terrible in AUH! This idiot thought he could bully another car out of the way by trying to pass him on the hard shoulder! He realised too late that there was not enough space for him to get through and he is also now going too fast for him to be able to stop - car makes contact with the barrier and the rest is history!

I'm pretty sure that if the speed limit got increased to 250km/hr here and you witnessed the shocking driving skills, you'll be one of the first to leave the car at home (and so would I for that matter!!). If people manage to crash at 120km/hr, then God help us all if they were allowed to drive at 250km/hr! Dubai is very different ball game compared to the racing and tailgating that you witness in AUH! My friends even say that you can tell an Abu Dhabi driver apart from one that only drives in Dubai just by the way they drive!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont think trying to compare that accident to speeding is making a point. That person was a flippin idiot who did something stupid in a car. If it was 80 km an hour, and he came up on the person going 120 km, the same thing probably would have happened. Its just about someone driving wreckless. Wreckless and fast are too very different things. I drive at 140 to 150 km every where I go, even in the states. Never been in an accident in my car, been hit twice on my bike, both incidents involved someone on their cell phone. 

With that said, could someone tell these people to put their kids in a flippin seat belt??? and put down the cell phones!!

Someone told me girls are not allowed to get motorcycle licenses here, is that true?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont think trying to compare that accident to speeding is making a point. That person was a flippin idiot who did something stupid in a car. If it was 80 km an hour, and he came up on the person going 120 km, the same thing probably would have happened. Its just about someone driving wreckless. Wreckless and fast are too very different things. I drive at 140 to 150 km every where I go, even in the states. Never been in an accident in my car, been hit twice on my bike, both incidents involved someone on their cell phone.
> 
> With that said, could someone tell these people to put their kids in a flippin seat belt??? and put down the cell phones!!
> 
> Someone told me girls are not allowed to get motorcycle licenses here, is that true?


You drive at 140 to 150 km ph no matter where you are? Then you are breaking the law everywhere in Dubai and can expect to lose your licence when enough point accumulate. 

Of course women can get bike licences. This isn't Saudi.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont think trying to compare that accident to speeding is making a point. That person was a flippin idiot who did something stupid in a car. If it was 80 km an hour, and he came up on the person going 120 km, the same thing probably would have happened. Its just about someone driving wreckless. Wreckless and fast are too very different things. I drive at 140 to 150 km every where I go, even in the states. Never been in an accident in my car, been hit twice on my bike, both incidents involved someone on their cell phone.
> 
> With that said, could someone tell these people to put their kids in a flippin seat belt??? and put down the cell phones!!
> 
> Someone told me girls are not allowed to get motorcycle licenses here, is that true?


If you ask the people why thier kids arent in seatbelt the answer will be "Iinshallah".
God willing
They think god has a plan for everyone, and if they get in a wreck and the child dies then that was gods plan for the child to die at that time and place. Inshallah.

If you drive 140-150 everywhere you go please stay away from my family. At those speeds you are worse than a drunk driver in my opinion.

about the girl and motorcycle question
I think the user "man" is starting to wear off on you asking silly questions like that.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

In the picture will see where Dubai road end. And where is Abu Dhabi start. The speed limits in Abu Dhabi highway is 160km... the speed limits in emirates road was 140km but now the reduced by 10km and I think it’s now 130km. the speed limits 160km just in Abu Dhabi highway but when you get to close to Al Raha Mall start to slow to 120km. but when you enter inside Abu Dhabi stick with the speed limits. 
And about the accident we all responsible about it, because we all causing the accident directly or not. We should know there are some people with new license. But no one will understand how afraid this people when they are driving. And everyone in the road will pressure them to speed up or go left or right because we are a good drivers and we in hurry. And they will end up in accident or causing one. And there are some people afraid to drive cars but they have to whatever the reason. Also will happen to them what happen to the people with new license. Also go drivers will cause the accident. One he will forgot about there are many people sharing the road with him and he should be aware of that. Two, his ego that he is a good driver and he has the control in the road when he speeding. 


> If you ask the people why thier kids arent in seatbelt the answer will be "Iinshallah".
> God willing
> They think god has a plan for everyone, and if they get in a wreck and the child dies then that was gods plan for the child to die at that time and place. Inshallah


.
mrbig, how I say this in polite way. “This is the most silly explanation I ever heard” how you can explain something you don’t understand.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Hazeem, I asked a Emirati this same question. Was told the same story that I told above. That is when I learned the word Inshallah, and learned why most people over here dont buckle thier kids up.
God willing or gods plan or god has willed it.
Now tell me why it is silly.

And you never had that cup of coffee with me that you promised many months ago.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Better to be 10 minutes too late in this world than 10 minutes too early in the next !


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

In my experience, anyone who thinks they are a good enough driver to drive at high speeds is not a very good driver at all. Being a good driver means being considerate to other road users and driving at speeds that greatly increase the risk of death to others isn't really all that considerate. Long may the radars catch you!


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

When someone says "Inshallah"... what it means is that god willing they will do what is being asked... It doesn't mean that god will do as he wishes. Slight difference but makes a huge difference in the meaning!

As for Abu Dhabi drivers, I have certainly noticed that cars with Abu Dhabi plates are driven in a more erratic way than usual (as if that was possible lol) and I'm actually being serious.... worrying!!!! 



mrbig said:


> Hazeem, I asked a Emirati this same question. Was told the same story that I told above. That is when I learned the word Inshallah, and learned why most people over here dont buckle thier kids up.
> God willing or gods plan or god has willed it.
> Now tell me why it is silly.
> 
> And you never had that cup of coffee with me that you promised many months ago.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Insha'Allah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There ya go mate. It has many meanings including what my post mentioned.

Thanks


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> In my experience, anyone who thinks they are a good enough driver to drive at high speeds is not a very good driver at all. Being a good driver means being considerate to other road users and driving at speeds that greatly increase the risk of death to others isn't really all that considerate. Long may the radars catch you!



I have lived in Germany for years and have driven thousands of miles on the Autobahn. I am a very safe and very considerate driver and guess what I know how to drive a car FAST! Unfortunately the majority of the morons out here don't, which sucks because the freeways out here are much smoother than the autobahns in Germany. Oh and they basically have no curves


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Hazeem, I asked a Emirati this same question. Was told the same story that I told above. That is when I learned the word Inshallah, and learned why most people over here dont buckle thier kids up.
> God willing or gods plan or god has willed it.
> Now tell me why it is silly.
> 
> And you never had that cup of coffee with me that you promised many months ago.


mrbig you seems you know me, because you know my name. Maybe the person did not explain it well.

The phrase Insha’Allah means “God wills” .Saying “Insha’Allah" whenever you make a statement about a plan to do something in the future, in a way of requesting God to bless the activity. The phrase also acknowledges submission to God, with the speaker putting him or herself into God's hands, and accepting the fact that God sometimes works in inscrutable ways. Who is the Knower of the Unseen and Who Alone Knows what was and what is yet to happen and what is not to be. Also kind of promising someone to do something and help me God. It’s like when you are going for trip and your mom say to you be careful and don’t speed. And you will say "Insha’Allah". Mean you promised your mom and God your witness. 
Also it will give the one who saying pace of mind, because he will know if what he want its meant to be or not. For example you are planning to go tomorrow to buy a car and you did say “Insha’Allah". But next day you found they sold the car. Deep inside you will realize it’s not meant to be for you and will found something maybe better. 
The phrase Insha’Allah it’s more than two words. Its system of believers and accepting. Also in Christian the phrase equivalent: "God Willing." And, there is a Jewish equivalent: "Im Yirtzeh Hashem," which roughly translates to "if it pleases God." 
Also as you know in Islam suicide is forbidden in any type of form. Speeding is one if many form, if you killed yourself by speeding it will consider suicide. 
P.S I’m keeping my promise. What about this weekend chooses any place and we will drink a lot of coffee and you will get some chocolate cake because it’s been long time since I promised you... it will be my pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

bdb said:


> I have lived in Germany for years and have driven thousands of miles on the Autobahn. I am a very safe and very considerate driver and guess what I know how to drive a car FAST! Unfortunately the majority of the morons out here don't, which sucks because the freeways out here are much smoother than the autobahns in Germany. Oh and they basically have no curves


Yes, I would exclude Germany from my otherwise sweeping and impossibly generalised statement - the autobahns are clearly set up with safe driving at speed in mind. It's people who think they can handle a car at speed in places where this isn't the case that annoy me - anyone can drive fast; the difference between safe and unsafe driving is whether or not you can handle the car if something unexpected happens and, at speed on Emirati roads, that isn't possible. Also, I don't particularly care if speeders kill themselves, it is the people in other cars/pedestrians that also get killed that is unacceptable.


----------



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been doing the Dubai-Abu Dhabi journey every day for the last year - 130 in Dubai and 150 in Abu Dhabi with plenty of space from the vehicle in front seems to work OK - just let the faster people and the flasher past as soon as you can. Go much slower on the Island though 

Safe driving ..


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Also, I don't particularly care if speeders kill themselves, it is the people in other cars/pedestrians that also get killed that is unacceptable.



I totally agree !


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

yep 160 from dxb-auh border (rd changes color and lights change to cluster) until you reach raha hotel then stick to limits. in ad itself cameras are set tight to the indicated limit so if it says 60 they will flash you at 61.

there is a new camera inbound AUH just off new sadiyat bridge.

if you are driving dxb into auh city the sadiyat will likely be quickest (and less traffic etc) route.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bdb said:


> Wait a second, that accident didnt happen because somebody was driving at 160, that happened because some dumb ass tried to overtake on the hard shoulder!!! This could've very much happened if he had been driving at 100!
> 
> I have driven at 250km/h on 3-lane Autobahns WITH curves, and honestly I think it sucks that I am limited to 120 just because the majority of the idiots in the UAE dont know how to drive (frak that, they dont even have an ounce of common sense!)


You are all making me very jealous. The speed limit in NZ is 100 kph - and they enforce it. I was fined doing 112 kph on a four lane motorway!!!


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

And now the blood sucking bstrds at ACC in NZ are charging you 8 hundy a year for reg. Mongrels.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I live in Dubai, but work by Abu Dhabi. I was told that you can go 140 in Dubai up until the trees. Then, once the trees start, you are Abu Dhabi and can go 160. I swear I got flashed today at like 145 after the trees. Also, I take the Mafraq ? (spelling could be way off) exit, and coming off the bridge, I think I have gotten multiple flashes on that stretch as well in the 145 to 150 range.
> 
> I am worried I am going to end up with ALOT of tickets. I know.. slowing down would be the easiest way not to get tickets but with 12 hour work days and an hour and a half back and forth, I want to get to and from as quickly as possible. The car rental company we use doesnt let us know about tickets for months I am told, sometimes six months between times. Little worried! Thanks in advance.


I put it to the test this morning.
Where the road shoulder marking changes from yellow to white as you call the trees, similar place at the border, I set the cruise to 159 kph.
Did not see one flash. 
Think you must have been a little over maybe.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

cruise at 159 kph?? 

I was "forced" by some maniac to do almost 140 today. I wasn't even on the fast lane... was just chillin and minding my own business on the second lane at 120 or so, when saw a white mercedes approaching on the fast lane, wanting to make a Pajero driving next to me, move out of the way. But Pajero could not be bothered, so Mercedes changed lanes and decided to bully me instead!  so I had to speed to overtake the Pajero, so I could free the way for the Mercedes!!!! Driving here sucks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> cruise at 159 kph??
> 
> I was "forced" by some maniac to do almost 140 today. I wasn't even on the fast lane... was just chillin and minding my own business on the second lane at 120 or so, when saw a white mercedes approaching on the fast lane, wanting to make a Pajero driving next to me, move out of the way. But Pajero could not be bothered, so Mercedes changed lanes and decided to bully me instead!  so I had to speed to overtake the Pajero, so I could free the way for the Mercedes!!!! Driving here sucks


If I were you, I would not have even bothered to move! Believe you me, the Merc has brakes and the driver knows how to use them! The minute you decide to drive faster, it becomes a game to some people and they will push you to the limit!!! If I am not in the fast lane, I do not move and even if I am in the fast lane, I am not going to put my life in danger just to please some maniac!!! I only move when it is safe to do so!

The driving in AUH was terrible today! Saw a totally atrocious accident! Debris all over the road and I'd be completely shocked if the person in the Lancer walked away from this! Complete write-off and it looked like a crumpled piece of paper!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Stick by your guns and ignore them, the speed limit is 120 so you dont have to speed up for them.
Let them be the crazy ones.
I dont normally travel at such speed but it was 3.30 in the morning the road to myself and wanted to see if it was true about the cameras.
I realise at speeds of 160 all it takes is one mistake and your history. No room for error.


----------



## Daperfict1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey,
Sounds like we are in the same situation. I, too live in Dubai and work in Abu Dhabi, along with 12 hour shifts. I was told by my co workers that 20 over is safe for ticket purposes. Hope that helps. 

If you don't mind me asking, where in the states are you from? I'm originally from Wa state. 

Talk to you soon,

Sara


----------



## Daperfict1 (Nov 1, 2009)

mrbig said:


> If you ask the people why thier kids arent in seatbelt the answer will be "Iinshallah".
> God willing
> They think god has a plan for everyone, and if they get in a wreck and the child dies then that was gods plan for the child to die at that time and place. Inshallah.
> 
> ...


I find it humorous that if its Inshallah, then he created the guy that invented car seats, so then what?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am from Texas... Hill country, Six Street in Austin, Padre Island...  I miss home!

Everyone drive how they feel comfortable. The roads between dubai and abu dhabi are smooth and no curves, multiple lanes. I am comfortable with 159


----------



## manaj (Jun 7, 2009)

Look, for SAFETY and FUEL efficiency (aka environment) 100KPH (that's not a typo) should be the speed limit on AUB/DXB for cars, and 80kph for buses (including those maniacs in mini buses) lorries and 4x4 (especially hummers!), both without ANY margin, STRICTLY enforced (police car every so often). I know, it won't be before pinky the pig flies.

I do the daily AUB/DXB commute, stick to 100kph in the slow rain, get flashed by buses and trucks and I say £$%^&* 'em.


----------

